#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ -Προτάσεις ΠΟΜΙΔΑ (από την ημερησία.gr)

## ALIKI

*ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΜΙΔΑ* 

*Αυτοματοποιημένη έκδοση Πιστοποιητικών Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης*


	Την καθιέρωση αυτοματοποιημένης διαδικασίας έκδοσης Πιστοποιητικών Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης, με κατάταξη των κτιρίων σε βαθμίδες ενεργειακής συμπεριφοράς, ανάλογα με το έτος κατασκευής τους και με κόστος έως 20 ευρώ που θα χρηματοδοτεί το «Πράσινο Ταμείο» του ΥΠΕΚΑ, προτείνει η ΠΟΜΙΔΑ με επιστολή προς τον υπουργό αναπληρωτή ΠΕΚΑ Σταύρο Καλαφάτη και τον ειδικό γραμματέα Επιθεώρησης Περιβάλλοντος Σάκη Κουρουζίδη.

	Η ΠΟΜΙΔΑ τονίζει ότι τα στατιστικά στοιχεία που ανακοίνωσε πρόσφατα το ΥΠΕΚΑ για τις δεκάδες χιλιάδες ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι στιγμής και ιδιαίτερα η κατηγοριοποίηση των επιθεωρηθέντων κτιρίων, σε σχέση με τη χρονική περίοδο κατασκευής τους, θεμελιώνουν το αίτημα για αυτόματη κατάταξη ανάλογα με το έτος κατασκευής, χωρίς γραφειοκρατικές και κοστοβόρες διαδικασίες για τους πολίτες.

----------


## Xάρης

Η ΠΟΜΙΔΑ έχει κάποιο δίκιο.
Το ΠΕΑ αντιμετωπίζεται από τον κόσμο ως χαράτσι. Ως αναγκαίο κακό.
Αν ο κόσμος είχε επιλογή, θα προέβαινε στην έκδοση ΠΕΑ, π.χ. για να καταστήσει το ακίνητό του πιο ανταγωνιστικό στην ενοικίαση/πώληση;
Η απάντηση που γνωρίζουμε όλοι μας είναι... ΟΧΙ!

Προτείνω λοιπόν το εξής:
Όλα τα κτήρια για τα οποία απαιτείται έκδοση ΠΕΑ, κατατάσσονται αυτόματα στη δυσμενέστερη ενεργειακή κλάση, την Η. Όχι 20€ αλλά μηδενικό κόστος για να γίνει αυτό.Καταργείται το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ και καθιερώνεται περιβαλλοντικό τέλος για όλα τα ακίνητα. Άλλωστε εκεί το πάνε αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα. Το τέλος αυτό είναι ανάλογο της ενεργειακής κλάσης του κτηρίου.Όποιος επιθυμεί να πληρώνει μικρότερο τέλος, καταφεύγει στην έκδοση ΠΕΑ που θα το κατατάξει σε υψηλότερη ενεργειακή κλάση. Αν θεωρεί ότι δεν θα ανέβει κατηγορία, τότε δεν έχει και νόημα να εκδώσει ΠΕΑ αλλά θα πληρώνει περισσότερα κάθε χρόνο.Δίνεται κίνητρο για ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση του κτηρίου αναλόγως του τέλους.

----------


## giannirossi

Το ΠΕΑ είναι ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά αναπτυξιακά μέτρα που έλαβαν οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις. Η ΠΟΜΙΔΑ έπρεπε να εναντιωθεί σε άλλα μέτρα και όχι σε αυτό. Το να πληρώσεις 20 ευρώ και να πάρεις ένα χαρτί που στην ουσία δεν λέει τίποτα είναι άδικο. Καλύτερα να μην πληρώνεις τίποτα. Η ενοικίαση ή αγορά ενός κτιρίου σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό πλέον κινείται με όρους ενεργειακούς. Επομένως , η γνώση της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης είναι πολύ σημαντική. Όπως, επίσης, πολύ σημαντικό είναι να γνωρίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης πως μπορεί να βελτιώσει την συμπεριφορά του κτιρίου του. Και όλα αυτά για 200ευρώ (για να ην αναφέρω λιγότερα) που πολλές φορές δεν καλύπτουν ούτε τα έξοδα της αυτοψίας και της συλλογής των απαραίτητων στοιχείων. Η σύνδεση της ενεργειακής βαθμίδας με την χρονολογία κατασκευής κρύβει βελτιώσεις που ενδεχομένως έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί σε ένα κτίριο και το καθιστούν ισότιμο με εκείνο που δεν έχει κάνει καμια ενεργειακή βελτίωση στην πάροδο του χρόνου. το πεα σε συνδιασμό με το πρόγραμμα εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον δίνουν λύσεις σε χιλιάδες ιδιοκτήτες και επιχειρήσεις του τομέα. Η ορθότερη λειτουργία τους θα βελτίωνε πολύ την εικόνα των νσυναφών τομέων της οικονομίας με όρους μακρο και μικρο οικονομίας. λοιπόν τα 200 ευρώ για ένα μηχανικό είναι πολυ λίγα. Και εν τέλει αν θέλουμε να βγούμε μπροστά στην προσπάθεια που απαιτείται για να αλλάξει ο τόπος πρέπει να εκπαιδεύσουμε και τους πελάτες μας να συμπεριφέρονται ορθά και όχι να γκρινιάζουν. Στο κάτω κάτω ιδιοκτησία σημαίνει περιουσία που ενδεχομένως αποφέρει και εισοδήματα όταν είναι αξιοποιήσιμη.

----------


## Xάρης

Η γνώση της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης είναι πολύ σωστά σημαντική, πολύ περισσότερο όταν το κόστος της ενέργειας έχει ανέβει στα ύψη.

Όμως, ας δούμε τα πράγματα από την πλευρά των ιδιοκτητών και των μισθωτών/αγοραστών.

Το ΠΕΑ κατατάσσει τα κτήρια σε κλάσεις βάση της κατανάλωσης πρωτογενούς ενέργειας.
Η πρωτογενής ενέργεια δεν είναι πάντα ανάλογη του κόστους θέρμανσης! Αυτού δηλαδή που ενδιαφέρει όλους.
Όλοι λίγο πολύ καταλαβαίνουν πόσο ενεργοβόρο είναι ένα κτήριο από τον χρόνο κατασκευής, τα κουφώματα, το σύστημα θέρμανσης, κ.ά., δεν απαιτείται το ΠΕΑ για να έχεις μια καλή εικόνα του τι θα πληρώνεις σε ενέργεια για θέρμανση/ψύξη/ΖΝΧ/φωτισμό/αερισμό.

Στα κτήρια του τριτογενούς τομέα, ο φωτισμός ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό για την ολική κατανάλωση πρωτογενούς ενέργειας.
Ειδικά δε σε καταστήματα, το ενδιαφέρον για το ενεργειακό κόστος είναι μικρό σε σχέση με το ενδιαφέρον για τη θέση του ακινήτου.
Το κόστος θα πει ο μισθωτής/ιδιοκτήτης του καταστήματος/φροντιστηρίου/γραφείου θα το μειώσω με ενεργειακά οικονομικότερα φωτιστικά. Και δεν έχει άδικο. Από τεχνικο-οικονομικές μελέτες που έχω κάνει, σε τέτοια κτήρια, επεμβάσεις στο κέλυφος (καλύτερη θερμομόνωση) είναι ασύμφορες.

Με λίγα λόγια, *δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό κίνητρο* για τους ιδιοκτήτες/αγοραστές/εκμισθωτές για την έκδοση ΠΕΑ.
Βάσει των παραπάνω κατέληξα στην πρόταση που έκανα. Είμαι δε αρκετά σίγουρος, ότι τελικά κάπως έτσι θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα. 
Εννοώ, στην καθιέρωση περιβαλλοντικού τέλους που θα συνδέεται με το ΠΕΑ.

Για τους πολίτες θα σημαίνει τη δυνατότητα επιλογής.
Θα σημαίνει οικονομική ανακούφιση για πολλούς.
Θα σημαίνει περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη στους φόρους.

Για το κράτος θα σημαίνει περισσότερα έσοδα αφού θα βάλει στο "παιχνίδι" και τα ακίνητα που δεν εκμισθώνονται / πωλούνται.

----------


## giannirossi

Στις προτάσεις παρεμβάσεων δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται μόνο ο φωτισμός και το κέλυφος. Επειδή εχω κάνει και γω μελέτες για καταστήματα οι μεγάλες καταναλώσεις ενέργειας δεν οφείλονται αποκλειστικά στο φωτισμό. Βεβαίως γνωρίζεις τι άλλο προσθέτει κόστος στην ενεργειακή κατανάλωση του καταστήματος. Παρότι ιδιοκτήτης και εγώ ο ίδιος καταστημάτων υψηλής ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης, με το πεα διαπίστωσα πράγματα που είτε δεν έδινα σημασία πριν είτε  θεωρούσα πως ήταν αδύνατο να διορθωθούν. Και όμως δεν είναι έτσι. Και το ΠΕΑ όχι ως κίνητρο αλλά ως αναγκαστικό μέτρο μου έδειξε της πληγές αναγκαστικά. Από την άλλη ο θείος μου ως έτερος ιδιοκτήτης είναι της θεωρείας ¨διακόπτω οτιδήποτε καταναλώνει¨ οπότε δεν συντρέχει λόγος αναβάθμισης, αφού ένας πελάτης μπορεί να καθίσει στο κατάστημα και με το πανωφόρι, όπως και ο μαθητής επίσης στο φροντιστήριο. Επομένως, ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεις τα πράγματα μέσα από την παιδεία και τις γνώσεις σου καθορίζει και την στάση σου. Σαν ιδιοκτήτης ωφελήθηκα από το πεα παρότι κόστισε 375 ευρώ, αντιθέτως ο θείος μου ζημιώθηκε 375 ευρώ για να υπογράψει το νέο συμβόλαιο ενοικίασης. Δεν κοίταξε καν το ΠΕΑ. Ήταν ένα ακόμη δικαιολογητικό, όπως το αντίγραφο ταυτότητας. Συμπερασματικά, το ΠΕΑ ίσως είναι μια απλή αποτύπωση και τίποτα παραπάνω. Η διατύπωση παρεμβάσεων εξοικονόμησης είναι μια επίπονη εργασία που αν και δεν πληρώνεται, τουλάχιστον αρμόζει κάποιου ενδιαφέροντος, από εκείνον που παίρνει στα χέρια του το ΠΕΑ. Γιατί ξεχνάς ότι το ΠΕΑ πέρα από την ενεργειακή αποτύπωση συμπεριλαμβάνει και την διατύπωση προτάσεως παρεμβάσεων. Η κατανάλωση ενέργειας επιβαρύνει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ την φορολογία σου. Με το ζόρι πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μα όλοι ΠΕΑ και το κράτος να μας δώσει κίνητρα για την ενεργειακή αναβάθμιση των κτιρίων μας.

----------


## geobrellas

τι θα πει αυτοματοποιημενη εκδοση ΠΕΑ ΤΑ 150 ΕΥΡΩ καθε δεκα χρονια ειναι πολλα !!  Εκει θα γινει οικονομια ισα ισα οι ιδιοκτητες ενημερωνονται και ρωτουν πως μπορουν να βελτιωσουν το σπιτι τους η αντιδραση θυμιζει την εποχη επι Λιασκα που ειχε δοθει μια αυξηση στις αμοιβες

----------


## Xάρης

Και 50€ στα 10 χρόνια να είναι, θα το θεωρήσεις υψηλό το τίμημα αν το θεωρείς κωλόχαρτο.
Και καλώς ή κακώς έτσι θεωρείται από τους περισσότερους συμπολίτες μας.

Το πώς θα πληρώνουν λιγότερα για θέρμανση/ψύξη/ΖΝΧ θα το αναρωτηθούν όταν θα βλέπουν ότι ο λογαριασμός για πετρέλαιο/αέριο/βιοκαύσιμα/ηλεκτρισμό αυξάνεται σε βαθμό που δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν.
Τότε θα ρωτήσουν κάποιο φίλο τους μηχανικό/τεχνίτη/έμπορο για να τους συμβουλέψει.
Όποιος θέλει να κάνει επιστημονική δουλειά και να μη σκορπά τα λεφτά του θα απευθυνθεί σε μηχανικό, ενεργειακό επιθεωρητή που θα επιθεωρήσει το ακίνητό του και θα εκτελέσει διάφορα σενάρια για να του εξηγήσει με επιστημονικό τρόπο ποιο είναι πιο συμφέρον τεχνικοοικονομικά.

Πόσοι νομίζετε ότι υπάγονται στην τελευταία κατηγορία και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στα θέματα της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης, αλλά γενικά, που δηλαδή για να λάβουν αποφάσεις σε παρόμοια θέματα απευθύνονται σε ειδικούς επιστήμονες;
1%;
Μήπως πολύ είπα;
Γιατί;
Μήπως οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες δεν είναι και τόσο "ειδικοί" ή/και "επιστήμονες" και δεν πείθουν;
Και πώς να πείσουν με αμοιβές των 150€;

----------

